# 18mt to late modle



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

I turned my 18mt into a late modle.And i need a new body and wheels.the late modle body is going to be green.And for the wheels i want touring car foam tires.Where can you find all this stuff


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

tdude-
Late model bodies for the 18MT/T are available at Mcallister racing:

http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page15.html

Either the Carolina or TriCity are direct fits. 

We are using the the Speedys racing #6024 body mounting kit as well:
http://www.speedysracingparts.com/miniassociated.htm


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

i belaeve intgy sells adaptors to run tc wheels on the rc18 if your going to run on carpet get a softer tire for the rear and a harder tire for the front


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

i have the adaptors but i want foam tires


----------

